# Leaves curling inward



## billo007 (Jul 8, 2009)

I have 8 plants growing outside 2 of the plants fanning leaves have started to curl inwards any ideas why?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 8, 2009)

Dont you think we need more info?

How old are the plants?
How tall are the plants?
What size pot are the plants in?
What soil are the plants in?
What temperature is daytime?
How much sunshine a day do they get?
What is the night time temperatures?
What do you feed them?
What is your PH?
How often do you water them?

eace:


----------



## billo007 (Jul 8, 2009)

How old are the plants 1 month 
How tall are the plants 22"
What size pot are the plants in 14"
What soil are the plants in? reg black soil
What temperature is daytime? from 70 to 75 F (been a lousy summer)
How much sunshine a day do they get? 7 to 8 hrs
What is the night time temperatures? 55 to 65 F
What do you feed them? miracle grow
What is your PH? no idea
How often do you water them? every 2 days depending on rain.

Hope this helps


----------



## Growdude (Jul 8, 2009)

billo007 said:
			
		

> What temperature is daytime? from 70 to 75 C (been a lousy summer)



70 -75 C? Ill say heat stress


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 8, 2009)

Probably should check your pH braa


----------



## billo007 (Jul 12, 2009)

PH is normal, now the tips of the fanning leaves are also drying, the inward curling happens from top to bottom. I have tried to flush the soil theses last couple of days and doesn't seem to be helping.

Confused as from all the reading I have been doing it could be over nut, under nut, over watering. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 12, 2009)

hey bud... 14" containers?... like how big is that?... 2gal size?... smaller?

r u giving the miracle grow every time you water?

if so... yer probably over-nuting, and burning the plants and causing defficiencies due to lockout if yer not checking yer PH and ppm readings of yer feedings... and stop watering so much... let the plant dry out... and give more straight waters with no nutes...

ya especially gotta watch yer ppm's when using a general gardening fert like MG... specialized ferts for growing mj is readily available and dirt cheap... however, if ya stick with the MG, give lower-strength dosages than recommended, and WATER LESS FREQUENTLY

hope that helps ya out, bud....


----------

